# Projector & Sound Bar Setup



## needhelp2014

:blink::blink:Hello,

I am setting up a small film room using an Epson EB-X12LU EDU XGA Projector ceiling mounted and a motorised screen. Its interface has the following; USB 2.0 Type B, USB 2.0 Type A, VGA in, HDMI in, S-Video in.

I have a HDMI and VGA cable trailing above the ceiling to the projector so that I can connect laptop and Sky Box. The projector has a built in 2W speaker but I need more sound and was thinking of connecting a sound bar.

There is a bit of distance between the devices and projector and I was hoping to mount a sound bar on the ceiling to the rear of the projector and connect it to it. One of my problems is that the Skybox uses the HDMI connection so I am not sure how else to connect the sound bar.

If I run the HDMI from Sky to the Projector can I then connect the Sound bar with a cable from the Audio Out port on the projector. Will this reduce the sound quality.

Can you advise me on best possible setup and how to connect speakers to the projector so that I make easy use of sound with laptop and Skybox.

Any help would be appreciated. 

:blink:


----------



## Savjac

I am not sure how a soundbar will sound if mounted to the ceiling but if that is what you choose, you will have to have an extra electrical outlet or maybe share the projector outlet.
Second as far as sound, I believe they have some decent HDMI splitters that can allow you to use one cable as a main feed from your laptop into the splitter. Then out of the splitter run one short HDMI cable to the projector and one short cable to the Soundbar. 

I guess an example would be something like this from one of our sponsors, Parts Express



Parts Express HDMI


----------



## needhelp2014

Hello,

Thanks for the reply.
Please see attached picture showing a very rough sketch of what I am working with.
The HDMI cable I have is running above the ceiling to projector.
So place the Splitter in that area and run a cable to each device.
Are the speakers built in to the projector automatically bypassed when doing this?


Regards


----------

